# can I find a wild tarantula?



## Pyrelitha (Sep 27, 2018)

Where I live, O'fallon IL, are there any nearby places that would have a wild tarantula. I've never once seen, or heard of, a tarantula around here. But maybe because I've never looked. So I went hiking for about 6hours yesterday in this whole forested area bordering MO but didnt spot any Ts :/ so sadly I think we might not.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Sep 27, 2018)

You live in Illinois? There´s no tarantulas in the wild there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pyrelitha (Sep 27, 2018)

:'( I tried googling it, but honestly the spider info is so lacking anyway lol. Sad, where would be the nearest state that does have one? Surely they exist in the US?


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 27, 2018)

Too cold to support tarantulas in Chicago year round.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Sep 27, 2018)

Pyrelitha said:


> :'( I tried googling it, but honestly the spider info is so lacking anyway lol. Sad, where would be the nearest state that does have one? Surely they exist in the US?


Try the hotter states in the South. Nevada, California, New Mexico, Texas, Arkansas etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antinous (Sep 27, 2018)

Nope, can't find any there. You can head to the Ozarks in Missouri and find some _Aphonopelma _there, that would be the closest area that has wild T's.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fleetwoodmcc (Sep 27, 2018)

This paper has a map included with the distribution of aphonopelma species in the US.  According to it, you can find Aphonopelma hentzi in Missouri.  Nothing east of the mississippi.

https://zookeys.pensoft.net/article/6264/


----------



## antinous (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm headed to the Ozark's in a few weeks to go on a hiking trip, I can update if I run into any there (although not sure if it'll be too cold for them and don't want to disturb them if they're deep in their burrows).


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 27, 2018)

TownesVanZandt said:


> You live in Illinois? There´s no tarantulas in the wild there.


Strange, because in Illinois neighbouring states (such Wisconsin, and Michigan -- Upper 'Yoopers' Peninsula in particular) is full: including a pure 'Snow white' _Theraphosidae _

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## chanda (Sep 27, 2018)

The closest thing to a tarantula you're likely to find in Illinois (and by "close" I just mean a fellow mygalomorph) are the purseweb spiders such as _Sphodros rufipes _(the red-legged purseweb spider) and _Sphodros niger_ (the black purseweb spider). Both are quite small - and tend to stay tucked away in their web tubes, making them difficult to find.

If you want a large native spider, Illinois does have a nice assortment of Wolf Spiders and Fishing Spiders - both of which also make good pets, even if they aren't quite as impressive as a tarantula.

For actual tarantulas, the closest ones you are likely to find are in Missouri or Arkansas. If you want to look for wild tarantulas, the best time is on a warm night in summer or fall. They will rarely be seen out-and-about in the daytime, but at night can be found out prowling around - or at least hanging out in or near the entrances to their burrows, waiting to snatch a passing meal. In the fall you will also frequently find mature males roaming around in search of a hot lady tarantula - but if you are looking to collect a new pet, they are not good candidates. They have an expiration date, and the clock is already ticking, so they are best left where they are so they can fulfill their reproductive potential before dying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## chanda (Sep 27, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Strange, because in Illinois neighbouring states (such Wisconsin, and Michigan -- Upper 'Yoopers' Peninsula in particular) is full: including a pure 'Snow white' _Theraphosidae _


Ah, you are talking about the rare and elusive _Arachnoyeti_!  Its thick, white, furry coat is uniquely suited to the colder climate - but blends in almost perfectly with the snow drifts in winter, making it very difficult to spot. They hibernate during the warm summer months, hiding away at the bottom of deep, cool burrows to escape the harsh sun.

https://images1.sw-cdn.net/product/picture/674x501_10319936_6674534_1459341270.jpg

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 27, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Too cold to support tarantulas in Chicago year round.


Or humans

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Pyrelitha (Sep 28, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Nope, can't find any there. You can head to the Ozarks in Missouri and find some _Aphonopelma _there, that would be the closest area that has wild T's.


Oh really? I have to go hunting.. I want to see a wild T



fleetwoodmcc said:


> This paper has a map included with the distribution of aphonopelma species in the US.  According to it, you can find Aphonopelma hentzi in Missouri.  Nothing east of the mississippi.
> This'll help a bunch, thanks. I shall find a wild T
> 
> https://zookeys.pensoft.net/article/6264/





crone said:


> Or humans


True, it's kinda screwed up tbh I cant wait to move.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 29, 2018)

Pyrelitha said:


> Oh really? I have to go hunting.. I want to see a wild T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I love Chi-town.  In the spring and fall only!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theDHill (Oct 24, 2018)

Has anyone ever heard of iNaturalist.org ? I *ALWAYS* check out this site before any big road trips. You can find info on almost anything alive and it's a great resource for studying things in the field and sharing your findings. Also, like everyone else says, there are definetly some hentzi down south of you in Missouri... here's a link to one spotted on May 18th 2018 https://www.inaturalist.org/observations/13036869


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Nov 16, 2018)

theDHill said:


> Has anyone ever heard of iNaturalist.org ? I *ALWAYS* check out this site before any big road trips. You can find info on almost anything alive and it's a great resource for studying things in the field and sharing your findings. Also, like everyone else says, there are definetly some hentzi down south of you in Missouri... here's a link to one spotted on May 18th 2018 https://www.inaturalist.org/observations/13036869


I am a member of iNaturalist, and I can tell you there is a lot of information that could help you. For example, on the taxa info pages, there are graphs showing seasonality for different taxa, and maps showing where different taxa have been seen. Technically, I don't think iNaturalist is meant to help people find pets, but as long as you aren't catching a rare animal (tarantulas are common in the southwestern US) or large numbers of animals, it shouldn't harm the ecosystem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theDHill (Nov 16, 2018)

I like iNaturalist to look for invasive stuff on Florida trips (ex: Tokay geckos, Veiled chameleons, pythons, etc.)


----------



## Major 78 (Dec 2, 2018)

Odd, I live in upstate NY and found a 2-3 inch tarantula. I think it was a tarantula and not a "True Spider" because it was quite large and very hairy. Found it under a rock.


----------



## antinous (Dec 2, 2018)

Major 78 said:


> Odd, I live in upstate NY and found a 2-3 inch tarantula. I think it was a tarantula and not a "True Spider" because it was quite large and very hairy. Found it under a rock.


I very highly doubt what you found was a tarantula, next to impossible unless it was released, but with the temps dropping like they are, it's almost certainly a true spider or a mygalomorph, which also can be hairy and large.


----------

